# Small P/A for acoustic duo



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Interested in putting together a smaller system that will support 2 guitars and 2 vocals for restaurants and small lounges and just looking for ideas.

There seems to be a lot of options with prices all over the map. Who's got a setup that works great?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd have a look at the Bose L1 systems. Not the compact model though, it's too small and really just suited to a solo performer.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning! I really like my Fender Passport 300 for just that reason. 4 input no fuss.
A little shrill on the vocals at times, but, for a small gig, great.
What's the budget?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yorkville M810 and a couple of small cabs will work great and offer you the option of playing slightly larger rooms.

This will work well.


One of these.
http://yorkville.com/mixers/micromix/product/m810-2/

Two of these.
http://yorkville.com/loudspeakers/nx/product/nx35/


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Morning! I really like my Fender Passport 300 for just that reason. 4 input no fuss.
> A little shrill on the vocals at times, but, for a small gig, great.
> What's the budget?


I have one of these too. It's loud enough for a coffee shop gig. It's heavy but you can pick it up with one hand.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the input so far.

Anybody have any thoughts on passive vs active speakers?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

2 active JBL G2's & a small mixer, you are set! Cafe or small club. 
How many cords you want to lug around?
2 speaker( 2 extra power if active) 1 power for mixer,2 vocal mics & 2 guitar mics or instrument cables.
Tech has led to great advancement in active speakers.
Hell, I'd lug actives over the old 8 channel big box & speakers!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If you each buy a Fishman Loudbox Performer you are all set. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

ronmac said:


> If you each buy a Fishman Loudbox Performer you are all set.


I was thinking the same thing for a duo. That way, there are no shared costs to deal with, especially if you stop working together.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

They offer a lot of independence. I have had several acoustic artists use these on stages I work. They feed me a post eq signal from the amp and I tweak (usually not much required) for front of house
and they have a familiar instrument tone on stage. I am thinking of picking up a couple for small gigs where the venue doesn't want to pay for a full setup.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

never heard of these Fishman's b4. that's kinda a cool option. we recently had a chance to use a Yamaha StagePas for a gig. the owner swears by it and it was quite good.

http://www.yamahaproaudio.com/global/en/products/pasystems/stagepas_400i600i/

as for passive vs. active? i'd totally go active. luv having independent control of each speaker but either will do fine. its usually just a personal pref.


----------



## RonnyNorm (Aug 28, 2014)

Definitely a good suggestion. I actually own an L1 compact and it does the smaller solo gigs well. But for a duo the Bose L1 would be great.


----------



## RonnyNorm (Aug 28, 2014)

Yamaha Stagepas is good I have used a few of their systems. I own a couple of Mackie 350's and I use them for my small to medium sized solo gigs. The Mackie's are really quite powerful and sound great, along with a small mixer it is a fairly compact system. The price range is about the same. The Mackie sound is definitely superior.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

You really can't go wrong with QSC K12's, small passive mixer, you are ready to go, and easily go up to medium sized venues as well. Almost every gig somebody asks me where I am hiding the subs because the bottom end is so amazing. 43 lbs each, put them up on a stand, run 110v and your signal to them, and then adjust everything from your small board. They cost about a thousand bucks each, but IMHO, they may be the best money I have ever spent for sound reinforcement. 

Regards


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

My wife is a small-room jazz singer and I have her setup with 2-3 Yorkville powered NX25P's and a Yamaha MG16 or MG82 mixer (3 NX25's if she needs a monitor, otherwise 2 for front of house). Works great, the Yorkville's are really nice solid products and you can connect direct via line-in in extreme cases. You just need to be able to live with their weight, somewhere around 75lbs each I'd guess, so I earn my beers 

You can usually find good used NX25's cheap on Kijiji otherwise you need to buy the new version NX25P-2 @ $599 ea at L-M. Good used mixers are dime a dozen.


----------

